# Omaha nebraska snow thread of awsomeness!!



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

ALRIGHT NEBRASKA AREA GUYS, WHERE ARE YOU? 

payuppayup


----------



## Philc (Aug 3, 2012)

Not from Omaha but Lincoln, none the less. Hoping to get rid of this hot weather soon.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

trqjnky;1476762 said:


> ALRIGHT NEBRASKA AREA GUYS, WHERE ARE YOU?


They've been watching their crops burn up like everyone else in the corn belt............
I went to Lincoln in April and it was typical eastern Nebraska, drove through it again on my way to Wisconsin in August, was blow away with what I saw in the fields.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Didn't know that you can plow corn


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sure you can.......you plow it under.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

hey, we dont need you uppity colorado guys in here lowering our property value of this thread....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GSS LLC;1488351 said:


> hey, we dont need you uppity colorado guys in here lowering our property value of this thread....


Nothing uppity coming in from the west, just sharing a comment.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

just being sarcastic. colorado has some of the best wheeling spots in the country. and the best streetbike riding as far as i am concerned.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GSS LLC;1488384 said:


> just being sarcastic. colorado has some of the best wheeling spots in the country. and the best streetbike riding as far as i am concerned.


I figured that much, I mainly just go to the pan handle bird hunitng and rarely get into you area. I'm not much for humidity and the bugs that come with it.

It got down to 48degrees last night and hope it a sgin of what's to come.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

it was 51 this morning when i got to work. and i have seen 3 groups of geese and a flock of ducks in the last 2 weeks.........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GSS LLC;1488399 said:


> it was 51 this morning when i got to work. and i have seen 3 groups of geese and a flock of ducks in the last 2 weeks.........


I won't but to much stock in waterfowl movements, we have them buzzing around all year. But the cooler temps are a good thing, they say low 70's for tomorrow. I was up around 11,000 ft over the weekend and there was a skiff of ice on the lake I was fishing in the morning.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

heres some research for us ne/ia guys!

1934, record drought like this year.... also awsome snow year, way above average snow fall...
-The snowiest day ever, though, came on Nov. 30, 1934, when 14 inches of snow fell on Waterloo, according to the National Weather Service.

IN 1961, THE FLOWERS ALL BLOOMED A MONTH EARLY. GUESS WHAT, THEY DID THE SAME THING THIS YEAR. IT STARTED SNOWING IN SEPTEMBER AND ONE SNOW WAS OVER 13" DEEP. HERE IS WHAT HISTORY SAYS....
-The snowiest winter of record (since 1887 - 1888) was 1961 - 1962 with a statewide average of 59.0 inches 

The snow season normally extends from late October through mid-April but significant snows have fallen as early as September 16 (1881) to as late as May 28 (1947). The average number of days per season with snow cover one inch or deeper varies from about 40 days along the Missouri border to around 85 days along the Minnesota border. In about half of all winters, a daily snowfall of five to six inches or more is recorded in southern Iowa and seven to eight inches or more in northern Iowa. December, January and February are normally the snowiest months, averaging about seven inches each. However, late winter and early spring storms in March and April have produced as much as 27 inches of snow in a single storm and 24-hour amounts have reached 24 inches. The snowiest winter of record (since 1887 - 1888) was 1961 - 1962 with a statewide average of 59.0 inches while the lowest State average, only 11.9 inches, occurred in the winter of 1965 - 1966. Seasonal snowfall totals have varied from 2.4 inches at Keokuk in 1965 - 1966 to 93.1 inches at Elkader in 1950 - 1951.


----------

